# Linear power 2121 internal pics ?



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Ampguts seems to be down at the moment "maybe it's just me " 
Anyhow, I just picked up a LP2121 thats been semi taken apart. Just want a comparison pic to make sure nothing is actually missing. Anyone got some pics ? Thanks, Jerry


----------

